# Freeze dried raw and soft stool



## Pipikuma (Oct 30, 2012)

Kimmy is about 2.5 years old and about a month and half ago, I started feeding her Primal freeze dried nuggets. She loves it and downs it in matter of minutes every time, whereas she would only eat the kibbles if she was starving. She started having a lot less stool, but I noticed that they are all very soft and wet and usually kind of "mucous-y". And because of all the mucous, sometimes it would get stuck on her hair around the butt area and it's driving me crazy! I read online that they sometimes have a "detoxification" period and usually lasts a month...but I was just wondering, is this normal? Should I continue feeding her freeze dried raw or go back to kibble? It makes me sad though since she likes raw soooo much


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Make sure the raw food IS a good one and has enough fibre in it. begin by feeding half raw and half kibble. Possibly add fibre to her diet. Others will know about available foods in the US.
Eric.


----------



## Pipikuma (Oct 30, 2012)

ericwd9 said:


> Make sure the raw food IS a good one and has enough fibre in it. begin by feeding half raw and half kibble. Possibly add fibre to her diet. Others will know about available foods in the US.
> Eric.


Thanks for the fast reply! I'm feeding her Primal freeze dried raw, I read that it was a decent brand (for what's available in stores anyway). I don't really have the time to prepare raw for her on my own, and not sure I would be able to get the right balance too that's why I resort to store bought raw food. Should I be supplementing her diet with more fibre on the side? If so, what should I add?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think some foods just don't suit some dogs - a meal that is just right for Sophy will leave Poppy constipated, while something that is easier for Poppy will give Sophy the squits! I am not a great believer in the detoxification theory - all animals have evolved with digestive systems designed to detox naturally and automatically, or else they would not have survived. A few days of looseness can happen after a change of food, but if it has been going on for six weeks it sounds as if it is the new diet. Do the nuggets contain vegetables? And are the nuggets fed dry, or reconstituted with water? More fibre may help - perhaps just adding plain pumpkin - and possibly a good probiotic. But if my dogs, who are fed a home made diet, were showing these signs I would add in an extra meal of chicken wings now and then, to increase the amount of bone in their diet.


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Sounds like she might need more bone with the nuggets. Chicken wings or necks are good for toys and don't need any prep


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Luce thinks chicken feet are scrumptious!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Maybe try Stella and Chewys freeze dried - my girls poops are like rocks on that.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Sounds just like what happened to us. Beau loved Nature's Variety frozen raw patties, and I felt good about feeding them to him. He did well at first, but rather than acclimate or "detox," he started having loose, mucousy stools just like you described. To make a long story short, switching him back to a good-quality grain free kibble, um, eliminated that problem. :smile: He's been regular ever since, and on the rare occassions when he's not, we know right away that something's amiss.


----------

